# Correct Nutes??



## skunkbunk (Oct 2, 2006)

I am using Schultz 10-15-10 plant food with micro nutes
the micro nutrients are, 1.6% ammoniacal nitrogen ,
0.2%nitrate nitrogen ,
8.2% urea nitrogen, 
phosphate (p2o5)15%, 
souluble potash(k20) 10%,
.0.10 iron, 
0.10% chelated iron, 
manganesse 0.5%, chelated .05% 
zinc 0.5%.
i am also using a root stimulator 4-10-3 

The label is listed for Hydroponics. Is this too high of levels. Can this be adjusted by cutting doses in half.


----------

